# Cardboard signs harassing Ajit Pai's family for his policies put up just outside his house



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 29, 2018)

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/f...posed-net-neutrality-rollback/article/2641854

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...d-over-net-neutrality/?utm_term=.c21dac6f2abd

Some loons took the net neutrality repeal a bit too personal and have taken to putting up cardboard signs berating Pai for his policies as chairman of the FCC, which include a repeal of net neutrality protections for Americans. There has since been a bipartisan condemnation of this tactic, from Pai supporters to opponents. 

I wanted to put this up as a reminder, since I saw a few Tempers in the net neutrality thread advocating violence (even though I don't think they'd actually go through with it). Please realize that even if you disagree with someone, simply explain why they're wrong. Don't target them outside the debate arena.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 29, 2018)

I don't agree with it, but honestly, what did he expect was going to happen changing policy against the wishes of citizens? You know what America is founded on? When America was still under British control and they tried to impose policies on American people against their wishes, we killed them.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I have to follow up on that. I don't condone violence. But less than a few hundred years ago he would have been hung or quartered. Now he expects no backlash? He should have been prepared for the consequences of his actions. He cant play the victim now. This is all part of what happens when you act against the best interests of the people. He needs to grow up.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 29, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> I don't agree with it, but honestly, what did he expect was going to happen changing policy against the wishes of citizens? You know what America is founded on? When America was still under British control and they tried to impose policies on American people against their wishes, we killed them.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I have to follow up on that. I don't condone violence. But less than a few hundred years ago he would have been hung or quartered. Now he expects no backlash? He should have been prepared for the consequences of his actions. He cant play the victim now. This is all part of what happens when you act against the best interests of the people. He needs to grow up.


One of my family members was killed over 100 years ago because their political views were different.


----------



## anhminh (Jan 29, 2018)

The guy literally brought this on himself with that video. I say we should just move along.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 29, 2018)

Those articles were from before the vote, I'm surprised it hasn't been worse. Perhaps it will get worse if it actually passes through all the red tape, next day, the man is assassinated...and I'd only feel bad for his family. The man himself...oh what's that over there?


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 29, 2018)

Extreme example, I know. But 80% of citizens were against his proposal. Millions petitioned. He does it anyway. Then "gasp! I can't believe someone would do this!" He's lucky he wasn't shot.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 29, 2018)

No matter what one's views may be, that's still a dick thing to do. Extremes on either side are just bad. Resorting to violence, revenge, etc, just because someone doesn't agree with something is just stupid.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 29, 2018)

Oh no

Cardboard


----------



## Viri (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm not advocating assassinating the guy, but I wouldn't give a shit either. But assassinating him won't do anything, it'll just make him a martyr, and some other guy will just take his place and continue doing whatever he was doing.

Targeting his family is pretty fucked up though.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jan 29, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/f...posed-net-neutrality-rollback/article/2641854
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...d-over-net-neutrality/?utm_term=.c21dac6f2abd
> 
> ...


He is practicaly asking for it like our whole lives need internet it's even some peoples JOBs to use computers that are on the internet imagen paying $50 a month for gbatemp and then he procedeced to make fun of people who didn't like what he was doing aka 99% of people hes just asking for it he is a terrible person


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2018)

I don't agree with what Pai is doing, but there are certainly better ways of protesting and getting the point across than putting up messages near his house.  Think of how scared his family must be, especially the children, considering that they haven't done anything wrong, yet are dragged into the whole net neutrality debate.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 29, 2018)

You accept that risk as a political figure going against what the vast majority of the country wants. I think it's utterly inane to be attacking his family, but he's of course going to be facing severe public and personal backlash for his actions. At least it's signs, not guns and pointy things. Also, if people aren't breaking the law, then all the power to them to protest in whatever form they want to. America's always been about standing up to unjust authority, it's how this country came to exist in the first place. Throwing tea overboard in Boston Harbor was totally not legal, but at the end, it gave us the country we have today. And no, that's not any justification for violence. But people will always protest unjust authority. Ajit Pai knew what he was doing.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 29, 2018)

Are they harassing him due to net neutrality policies or due to his terrible headache inducing jokes?


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 29, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh no
> 
> Cardboard


f r e e l a b o


----------



## 330 (Jan 29, 2018)

> “They will come to know the truth. Dad murdered democracy in cold blood,” one sign read. “And for what?! It’s not too late for you, Chairman Pai. You don’t have to be evil!”
> 
> “Is this really the world you want Annabelle and Alexander to inherit?” a second sign said. “How will they ever look you in the eye again?”



These are some hardcore, violent signs!!! I hope the police identified the madmen behind them!!!


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jan 29, 2018)

This is completely wrong, but still, fuck Ajit.


----------



## Ethan34 (Jan 29, 2018)

mr @Eridion kiorai made nice covres of topic of the net neutrality here: (looks up D)

also why links to 3 monthes old news? is quite outdated now....|


----------



## weatMod (Jan 29, 2018)

cardboard signs = "harassment" and "violence"
 wew lad


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2018)

lol thank god this shit didn't hit canada


----------



## Argonitious (Jan 29, 2018)

I had a feeling something like this would happen eventually...

While putting signs in front of somebody's house is not exactly _*nice*_, I see nothing else wrong here. 

I've looked at pictures of the two signs. With how tame the words are, I can't classify that as harassment. The media is blowing this way out of proportion. The same goes for Ajit's family. If I was in Ajit's shoes, I would remain calm. There was no violence implied by those signs. If the signs actually did say something violent, then I would be concerned.

People are just trying to point out that Ajit Pai is ruining the Internet for future generations. Personalizing an argument is a classic method that people use in conversations all the time.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2018)

Argonitious said:


> If I was in Ajit's shoes


If you were in Ajit's shoes you probably wouldn't have killed net neutrality


----------



## Argonitious (Jan 29, 2018)

98otiss said:


> If you were in Ajit's shoes you probably wouldn't have killed net neutrality



So true.


----------



## Ra1d (Jan 29, 2018)

People doing this are fucking idiots, you only make him look like the victim in this situation.


----------



## Mark McDonut (Jan 29, 2018)

They should be snipping his fiber line.

See how he likes No Internet


----------



## weatMod (Jan 29, 2018)

he is just a puppet ,  go to the real source of the problem,  comcast CEO and board chairman


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2018)

im fine with this
the people are simply protesting the removal of something thet love
once they start physically attacking (not putting signs, like actual violence) then it will be an issue
peaceful protest is fine


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 29, 2018)

Funny, I expected worse.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 29, 2018)

Who?
Who the fuck is Pie?


----------



## Axido (Jan 29, 2018)

Those cardboard signs don't seem that big of a deal to me. And actually, I'd insult this f***ing a*****e b***h piece of s*** being a c***s***ing c**t in at least four different languages for what he stands for, if it changed anything for the better... though, it actually won't, so I'm not gonna do that.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 29, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> I don't agree with it, but honestly, what did he expect was going to happen changing policy against the wishes of citizens? You know what America is founded on? When America was still under British control and they tried to impose policies on American people against their wishes, we killed them.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I have to follow up on that. I don't condone violence. But less than a few hundred years ago he would have been hung or quartered. Now he expects no backlash? He should have been prepared for the consequences of his actions. He cant play the victim now. This is all part of what happens when you act against the best interests of the people. He needs to grow up.


Correction, was mostly because of the french since america was losing the war hence the gift from the French " statue of liberty"


----------



## weatMod (Jan 29, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> Who?
> Who the fuck is Pie?


comcasts most valuable employee


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 29, 2018)

weatMod said:


> comcasts most valuable employee



So every important person is an Asian now...


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 29, 2018)

Breaking news:  Cardboard signs found standing over dead Net Neutrality.  This will change the future!

Seriously, they're signs, and incredibly tame ones.  Someone dared to frame the discussion as one of FCC members having a conscience and doing things for the good for their children.  I guess when everyone is internet armchair protesters, someone actually writing up a sign and delivering it to their home is harassment, ignoring that public figures making important policy decisions should expect some level of protest when they choose unpopular courses of action.

Oh, and as far as taking it personally, give that FCC decisions do effect me and everyone else in the US personally, it's funny how that works.  If the worst that happens to him is a few cardboard signs that he can trivially ignore, I won't shed a tear.  Honestly, that this is news at all tells at how pathetic the whole public discussion is.  Where's the hundreds of people camped outside his home?  That would actually be news.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 29, 2018)

See, I'd feel a lot worse if his house were vandalized or graffiti-ed, but these honestly just kind of look like Pai dug up some boxes from his recycle bin and wrote some emotionally degrading things on them to generate sympathy

I mean, it's definitely not the first time he's done something just to generate attention


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 29, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> See, I'd feel a lot worse if his house were vandalized or graffiti-ed, but these honestly just kind of look like Pai dug up some boxes from his recycle bin and wrote some emotionally degrading things on them to generate sympathy
> 
> I mean, it's definitely not the first time he's done something just to generate attention


Dude, I always respect your opinion, but rarely do I share the same one. It's a nice change of pace.


----------



## RivenMain (Jan 30, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I don't agree with what Pai is doing, but there are certainly better ways of protesting and getting the point across than putting up messages near his house.  Think of how scared his
> family must be, especially the children, considering that they haven't done anything wrong, yet are dragged into the whole net neutrality debate.



"scared?" The guys been mocking everyone for his own gains. To show pity on the parasite would just allow him to continue without repercussion of actions. Signs don't disrupt daily life, but are a reminder we ourselves can be seen as simply human our values our lives have no influence over his own because his reality justifies his actions. There's a thing about being nice  to people if you don't respect them don't.  As for children son/daughter of pai it's a name they will suffer cold steel blue eyes like they're dirt. They were given the title and what they become lies for the future, they may feel resentment for the people and wish to look down on them, or they may see ajit for his actions and question the morals behind it and give shame to their father, but feel pride in themselves. Either way hiding behind your children is sad..


----------



## Xzi (Jan 30, 2018)

I mean yeah tracking the guy down is taking it too far, but cardboard signs aren't going to kill anybody.  When you're a public figure (the head of a government institution), that's really the minimum you should expect to deal with on an issue like Net Neutrality.  He opposed something that 76% of Americans support, and there are very few issues you can get that many people to agree on.  Even some Trump supporters support NN still.



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh no
> 
> Cardboard


Pai should be sure to check that his kids didn't simply order Nintendo Labo.


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Jan 30, 2018)

That guy is one of the most evil and disgusting scumbags,hes nothing but a puppet for the FCC and cable companys.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2018)

I don't support it... but I'm sure he can afford to spend a bit of his bribe money and future revolving door employment in a few security guards.


----------

